# Respect



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2013)

This one kinda surprised me. I think pretty strong money for a relatively common 50's girls bike. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19096377426...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_293wt_1243


----------



## Bicycle Peddler (Nov 20, 2013)

Common maybe but that one had really nice paint. I've been seeing a few girls bikes go in that range lately.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Just sold Super Cruiser for less*

That is some heavy money but, it is in amazing shape. I'd say it's pretty close to a 10 of 10 in paint condition. There are differences like the headtube shroud and the crash rail on the tank...I love that feature!!
I just sold my Super Cruiser, that wasn't better than a 6 of 10 in condition, for $400

Comparing the bikes...this Monark Super Deluxe looks great 







And Monark Firestone


----------



## jd56 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Tank crashrail*

I've never seen this crashrail on a tank before....damn that is cool


----------



## squeedals (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey........realized prices at auction are what drives prices, up or down and us avid collectors might not agree with an end value, places like eBay reach literally hundreds or even thousands of interested parties and when we sell our bikes (if we sell at all) we'll be happy campers if we can get a higher price than when we we're buying. You know how that works. it's a POS when you are buying and a beautiful GEM when you're selling. I also think this bike is worth the $$$ but I'm a fan of those bikes for obvious reasons if you check my gallery


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 20, 2013)

*nice bike couldve gone higher*

I could see the fenders hitting 250. Rack 75 Springer 125. Ya get my point. .. one of my favorite post war girls bikes


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Very Nice!*

I usually watch these bikes and that one is very nice.  This one ended about a month and a half ago for $770 plus shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1947-Monark-Super-Deluxe-Womens-Bicycle-/281193480445?hash=item41787000fd&nma=true&si=qaHOPErjZMl%252B5n2eqcr9cNbvgvY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Hoping I can eventually find the top part on my pedestal light in matching blue or white to complete mine.  Was going to buy a train light that someone was selling on here, but the seller screwed me on it.  I PM'd him for the condition when he was selling his fender/light set at $125.  I got a PM back about a price drop, but nothing about the condition, so I had to ask again, sure enough, someone bought it in that time.  Also need a small fix for the battery housing.  My tank also has a dent, so if a similar tank pops up I might grab it.  Only other thing that bothers me is the wheels are from a newer 26 inch ballooner.  So I might want to get an original set somewhere.


----------



## stoney (Nov 20, 2013)

The price really didn't surprise me. The color was right, the condition was surely right. Those are great bikes, had the seldom seen crash rails on the tanks, especially on a girls bike. Glad to see girl's bikes bringing some money. What do you think it would have brought if it was a boys?, same condition------$1500? at least.  I think so, so $550 for a girls is fair for both parties.


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 20, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> This one kinda surprised me. I think pretty strong money for a relatively common 50's girls bike. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19096377426...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_293wt_1243




Wow what a beautiful bike - I've always wanted one of those, well, even a pair of Monark Super Deluxes, in that spec with the rail on the tank and dual sprung, cheesegrater rack, nice orig condition but I never can seem to find the right one.  Even if I had seen it there's slim chances I'd get it shipped to me abroad.  Well spotted - I seem to have lost the knack for finding things, I've checked ebay but never ran into it.  

Sounds like it was his granny's and she used it once and kept it in a dry place after that!


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 20, 2013)

stoney said:


> The price really didn't surprise me. The color was right, the condition was surely right. Those are great bikes, had the seldom seen crash rails on the tanks, especially on a girls bike. Glad to see girl's bikes bringing some money. What do you think it would have brought if it was a boys?, same condition------$1500? at least.  I think so, so $550 for a girls is fair for both parties.




Ye you are so right about if it was a boys, and being a girls it's cheaper but for such a perfect example 550 seems like a pretty good deal.  They are rarely as clean. Even the inside of the tank and the battery tray are almost like new.


----------



## bike (Nov 20, 2013)

*If it comes with a pedistal*



Crazy8 said:


> Hoping I can eventually find the top part on my pedestal light in matching blue or white to complete mine.  Was going to buy a train light that someone was selling on here, but the seller screwed me on it.  I PM'd him for the condition when he was selling his fender/light set at $125.  I got a PM back about a price drop, but nothing about the condition, so I had to ask again, sure enough, someone bought it in that time.  Also need a small fix for the battery housing.  My tank also has a dent, so if a similar tank pops up I might grab it.  Only other thing that bothers me is the wheels are from a newer 26 inch ballooner.  So I might want to get an original set somewhere.
> View attachment 123929View attachment 123930View attachment 123931View attachment 123932View attachment 123933




you really have to change things to make it a train and then it wrong- sorry I read your post wrong but it seemed like you were going to change lights-


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 20, 2013)

bike said:


> you really have to change things to make it a train and then it wrong- sorry I read your post wrong but it seemed like you were going to change lights-




Was considering it, only because that dang top is so hard to get.  Their are 2 versions of the Pedestal, and mine is the harder of the 2.  The repop on ebay isn't the correct top either.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 20, 2013)

I am not surprised at all, in my opinion, this model (with train light and rail tank) and this sea foam color is the coolest postwar ladies bicycle around.
And the condition...
Chris


----------



## stoney (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think the color of this one was sea foam. They also had a real pail green, not sure what it was called, kind of like a celery color, light avocado.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 20, 2013)

*Deal*

I think it was worth every Dime and more. Mike


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 20, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I think it was worth every Dime and more. Mike




Ditto. That's one of the most popular colors for that bike, and in GREAT condition. Frankly wouldn't have been surprised to see it go to $700. And I'M the guy that constantly bitches here about the crazy prices you guys are willing to pay.


----------

